# pics!



## jigglypuff (Aug 27, 2007)

[IMG=640x480]http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x127/Jigglypuff666/24082007253.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG=640x480]http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x127/Jigglypuff666/RedFootCherryHead.JPG.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## T-P (Aug 27, 2007)

OH my goodness, so beautiful!
do you have a photo of their enclosure?


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cute!! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Josh (Aug 28, 2007)

beautiful torts! post more photos! what are they named?


----------



## jigglypuff (Aug 29, 2007)

josh said:


> beautiful torts! post more photos! what are they named?



There called lestat and gabrielle


----------



## Iluvemturts (Aug 31, 2007)

Great looking torts!


----------

